# Too Shiny?



## saladshooter (Oct 1, 2019)

I dig on the way stuff looks as it ages. Sometimes things age too far and aren't safe to use. I like to use my aged stuff..

So I have a strong desire to bomb a prewar bike down the Vail pass bike path with only vintage gear and not die. So I am building a wheelset using New Departure D & WD brake hubs and NOS DB spokes. The NOS spokes are super shiny..
Enter "Brass Ager". I found this online and gave it a try last night. I really like the results from wiping it on one spoke to prove the concept. Obviously these aren't brass but has the same effect.


----------



## hoofhearted (Oct 1, 2019)

@saladshooter 

*Good Form !!*

….. patric


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 1, 2019)

Have you tried this on modern stainless spokes?


----------



## saladshooter (Oct 1, 2019)

No I haven't.


fordmike65 said:


> Have you tried this on modern stainless spokes?


----------



## Kickstand3 (Oct 1, 2019)

Muriatic Acid 



Looks like piss , Automotive use it to clean chassis 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Oct 1, 2019)

A mist of mag chloride (stuff they use on roads in winter) will age spokes fast as well. Inadvertantly done to my Mead with newish 29" cruiser wheels while on a trip.


----------



## lgrinnings (Oct 1, 2019)

Very cool tip! I've been wondering how to dial down some new fender rivets. Thanks!


----------



## kreika (Oct 1, 2019)

I don’t know if there’s down hill on the vail pass, but maybe go with the heavy duty gauge spokes? Those little WD brakes heat up fast with significant braking.  Good luck man!


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Oct 1, 2019)

saladshooter said:


> So I have a strong desire to bomb a prewar bike down the Vail pass bike path with only vintage gear and not die.



Chad, out of fear for your safety, have you seen the DVD about mountain bike history in California?  Check it out, the rear hub of choice was Morrow.  I believe the one race was called the "repack" because hub and bearing grease/oil would completely burn out of the rear hubs. @RUDY CONTRATTI can fill you in on the dvd title, I am blanking on it at the moment.

https://mmbhof.org/mtn-bike-hall-of-fame/history/repack-history/


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Oct 1, 2019)

You also start to see drum brakes pretty early on bikes as well. Been wanting to do the whole ride myself. But on my road bike. Gets pretty steep in places I'm sure.

 Or wait until there's a bit if snow on the sides of the path to soften the landing if things go bad....


----------



## scrubbinrims (Oct 1, 2019)

I'm okay with cad plated nos spokes on any bike... chrome, nope.
Not a bad idea to have a safe overhauled wheelset you can swap out any bike's original wheels for a significant ride.
Chris


----------

